# what round for 44 mag???



## bubba68

I have a super black hawk 44mag and was wondering what you guys recommend for deer hunting???? I currently have some Hornady self defence rounds but not sure how good they would be. 

Another question any recommendations for a holster for the same gun I have a scope on it so I just cant go to the store and pick one out.


----------



## Apex Predator

I highly recommend the Winchester "white box" 240 grain jacketed soft points for deer/hogs.  After killing several truckloads with this load I started loading a duplicate.  This round will do lots of damage and exit 90% of the time.  Just what I want!  Many defense loads are not gonna give you two holes.


----------



## Monty4x4

underwoodammo.com

Although its a 44 so you could prob shoot an acorn out of it and get a deer.  I am sure what Apex said is fine too.  But for those that don't load underwood has the best stuff out there.  They have XTP's and hard casts.  But some will say hard casts don't qualify as an expanding bullet.  That's up to you and the GW, if one asks.


----------



## bubba68

thx for the feed back


----------



## Bam Bam

I like Ga. Arms "Deer Stoppers" 240gr JHP for Deer and Hog!!!! I  also have some 200gr Deer Stoppers and some Hornady 225gr FTX LE's but I hadn't used either for hunting yet!!!!


----------



## tgc

Vote #2 for Winchester white box. 240 grain jfp. Best deal in factory loaded .44 mag ammo I think.


----------



## jkp

Hornady 44 Mag 225 gr FTX® LEVERevolution.  Killer for sure!!


----------



## deers2ward

My ruger likes federal premium 240gr hydrashok


----------



## CaptGary1

All of the above mentioned rounds work. I have had great success accuracy/killing game with the Hornady 225 gr. FTX factory load. The .44 is just a killer.


----------



## 660griz

240 gr. JHPs


----------



## NCHillbilly

Another vote for the Winchester white box 240gr jacketed soft points. The HPs work, but the soft points give you better penetration for deer-and-hog sized critters. Two holes is a good thing. Cheap and accurate, too.


----------



## Joey Youngblood

NCHillbilly said:


> Another vote for the Winchester white box 240gr jacketed soft points. The HPs work, but the soft points give you better penetration for deer-and-hog sized critters. Two holes is a good thing. Cheap and accurate, too.



X2 here. 

Depending on which flavor you decide, you'll have 240 gr of lead traveling 1200-1400 fps. One style or brand isn't going to make a huge difference over another in my honest opinion.


----------



## godogs57

Poke a hole in the engine compartment with any of the choices mentioned and you'll be in venison.  My favorite load out of my 629 Classic is a 200 grain Hornady XTP behind a manly man charge of 296 powder (max load per reloading manual). 

The 200 grain is more than heavy enough for white tails and scoots along rather quickly!

Best of luck with your chosen load.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

What kind of holster do you want.. Belt , or shoulder , or across-the-chest rig? 
I have a couple huge holsters left over from my days of owning a T/C Contender with 10" barrels.
I'd give them to you for a few bucks to pay for gas money driving to Acworth.


----------



## smoothie

I do not like the way the hornady lever bullets come apart. Ga arms has some fine 240gr hp deer stopper bullets and you cannot go wrong with the Winchester white box 240gr


----------



## model88_308

Winchester white box 240gr JFN gave full penetration from a carbine on this big bodied buck.


----------



## rosiesdad

X3 on the white box...


----------



## Dub

jkp said:


> Hornady 44 Mag 225 gr FTX® LEVERevolution.  Killer for sure!!







CaptGary1 said:


> All of the above mentioned rounds work. I have had great success accuracy/killing game with the Hornady 225 gr. FTX factory load. The .44 is just a killer.










I've heard enough praise over these for a while now....going to give them a try at the range in my Redhawk soon.  If they shoot well then I may give them a try in the fall....or perhaps sooner on a hog.


----------



## Jack Ryan

I shoot my own 240 cast bullets made from wheel weights.

I don't use a scope on hand guns.


----------



## Stroker

X5 for the white box Winchesters for a factory load. My Anaconda prefers the 200 grain XTP over a healthy dose of 2400.


----------



## Darkhorse

Been hunting with this round in both carbines and my SBH since 1980, when the kids were still home we had 2 Ruger auto carbines and a couple of SBH's.
I shot a small buck with my SBH and 200 grain hollow points. Entered like a bullet and came out like a shotgun. It killed the deer but I prefer a bullet that comes out like a mushroom. So we started hunting with 240 JSP (A jacketed bullet with about 1/4" of exposed solid lead no hollow point).
This was back when the doe limits were first starting to increase. I had 2 boys and a wife hunting. The 44 JSP had many opportunities as the boys and wife generally shot most of the deer they saw. This adds up to many years of hunting with that bullet. I still have the first Ruger carbine we bought and my old Superblack Hawk. I shoot mostly handloads, always have, but have used factory fodder on occasion. Both work well.
Point is I only hunt with 240 grain JSP's.
If a big shielded boar decides to teach you a lesson, then I don't want any hollow points in my pistol.


----------



## jmoser

My .44 SRH is a 50-75 yard gun; I load 300 gr XTP and LBT bullets.  I really prefer the heavier  bullet vs light and fast; anything 300 gr going above 1100 fps at impact is going to hammer a deer and punch in deep without blowing it apart on exit.  Great on hogs too !!

My 1250 fps 300 XTP load goes subsonic at 100 so I use the .454 for longer shooting.  I can print groups at 100M [109 yd] but keep a red dot on the .44 now; scoped up on the .454.


----------



## QuailJunkie

As stated above. Winchester white box 240 grain is hard to beat for .44 mag.


----------



## QuailJunkie

Also as stated above. The 300 grain will fall flat over 100 yards. Another option is the 225 grain hornady leverevolution. Always shot great for me. .


----------



## Dub

QuailJunkie said:


> As stated above. Winchester white box 240 grain is hard to beat for .44 mag.



Agreed.....and it can generally be found for decent prices.....unless you are in Gander Mountain.  I was shocked at their insanely high ammo prices....no wonder the place was virtually empty of customers.





QuailJunkie said:


> Also as stated above. The 300 grain will fall flat over 100 yards. Another option is the 225 grain hornady leverevolution. Always shot great for me. .






I'm going to try that 225gr version in my revolver for those perfect close shots.  I'll pass at extend ranges.....unless I'm also carrying the .45/70 rifle, in which case I'll run the bigger Leverevolution shell. 














And to think that I used to feel like the .44 mag was a sizable shell.......


----------



## Panhandler80

Monty4x4 said:


> underwoodammo.com
> 
> Although its a 44 so you could prob shoot an acorn out of it and get a deer.  I am sure what Apex said is fine too.  But for those that don't load underwood has the best stuff out there.  They have XTP's and hard casts.  But some will say hard casts don't qualify as an expanding bullet.  That's up to you and the GW, if one asks.



I got a new S&W for Christmas and Underwood by far shot the most inconsistently out of the 4 off the shelf boxes I CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.  ?????


----------



## Uncle Joe

HSM makes a 305 gr load they call 'Bear Loads". I carry then in both my mod 69 S&W and my Ruger #3


----------



## GregoryB.

Just traded for a 10 inch 44 Mag barrel for my Contender. After reading this thread I went to Walmart and got the 240 grain Winchester JSP. My pistol shoots them great. Did have 2 that failed to fire with the first trigger pull. Pulled them out and rotated them and they fired fine. Don’t know what the issue was.


----------



## rosewood

Some contenders don't hit the primer hard enough.  I had the issue a few occasions then I swapped to using Federal primers in lieu of the winchesters and they have worked flawless since.


----------



## rwg

GregoryB. said:


> Just traded for a 10 inch 44 Mag barrel for my Contender. After reading this thread I went to Walmart and got the 240 grain Winchester JSP. My pistol shoots them great. Did have 2 that failed to fire with the first trigger pull. Pulled them out and rotated them and they fired fine. Don’t know what the issue was.



You might try replacing your hammer spring if it has some age on it. They do weaken over time. Do you have a hammer extension installed?


----------



## rosewood

If you choose to do something to it, give TC/S&W a call and tell them your problem.  They will give you a shipping label to send it in for free.  All it will cost you is a trip to Fedex.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

The 44 Mag is the only round that has given me any issues. My other barrels/calibers fire fine. There is no hammer extension on it.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> The 44 Mag is the only round that has given me any issues. My other barrels/calibers fire fine. There is no hammer extension on it.



Could be a head space issue then.  Take the barrel off and drop a loaded cartridge in the chamber, does it sit flush or below flush?  If below flush, that may be your problem.  That is something TC should replace for you.  

Other possibility is the gap between the barrel and frame is causing a head space issue.  I think you can shim the plate that the firing pin comes through, but it might not work on other barrels then.

Rosewood


----------



## BeefMaster

It's hard to go wrong with the "white box."  I've used  those in the model 29.  I roll my own 300 XTP's over H110 (really warm) for the Redhawk.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I used 180gr to 240gr in my super blackhawk, 7 1/2" barrel, and all
worked very well on deer.....i liked the 180gr best because of slightly
less recoil....they also expanded a little better than the heavier 240gr
bullets...I hunted with the SBH for 4 yrs and killed deer with it every year....


----------



## Jester896

I am having some trouble finding projectiles in .240 JSP when I look.  I just don't see $1 per round for loaded ammo like I do for rifles for some reason.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

midway USA usually has good selection of bullets....I just bought
a good supply of 44, and .308....


----------



## Jester896

Nice!  Thanks!  Ive had them on my list but no notification. I see they have the 250 box of Nosler but still no Speer


----------



## Darkhorse

Hard to find but I hunt with Speer 240 grain Gold Dot's. Hands down this is the best bullet I've ever used in a 44 mag. My personal supply is getting low so I"ll be looking for some myself.


----------

